# Second hand SJ advice please



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

The advice given out on the Forum tends to be go for a second hand commercial machine rather than a new domestic .

With that in mind I'm looking at a used SJ to go along with my Classic.

Now the question , What do I need to look out for when looking at these machines ?

Are there any checks I can do before handing over my cash , are there any usual culprits that they are prone for ? . I've read on here that the first two numbers of the serial number identifies the year of manufacture , is that correct ?

And finally if I end up purchasing a lemon are the parts easy to source ?

Thanks

Kai


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Firstly, when you go to see it make sure you see it working and grinding, listen to the motor without beans, when it is spinning it should be fairly quiet (a lot of noise will indicate that the bearings are on the way out), check the function of the doser mechanism it should move freely. If you can remove the top burr carrier and check out the burrs.

the first two digits indicate the year of manufacture.

Parts are easy to come by as the consumables are all still made and interchangeable across the different age variations


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have one in the for sale section that is not a lemon if you are interested


----------

